# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  أكمل البيان في حال عقيدة الشيخ عبدالرحيم الطحان

## عبدالله السُنّي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يُلاحظ من يُتابعني في هذا المنتدى الطيب المُبارك نشاطي في إضافة موضوعات تتعلق بالشيخ عبدالرحيم الطحان، وما ذاك إلا بسبب ما أراه في بعض المُنتديات الأُخر من هجومٍ عليه واتهام واعتداء غير مُبرر، وأنا إنسانٌ بلغت اليقين في حال هذا الرجل، فقد استمعت إلى جميع دروسه التي تقارب 2000 ساعة، ولا يخفى عليّ من أمر دعوته وعلمه شيء إن شاء الله.


ولا أريد الآن أن أخوض في موضوع المادحين والقادحين للشيخ، لأنّه وُجد من الفريقين من هو من أهل العلم والديانة والصدق، ولكني سأقف بك أخي الكريم على حقيقة الأمر لتسمع بأذنك وتحكم بعقلك وقلبك.


يقولون: إنّ الشيخ صوفي، سبحانك ربي! والله لم أرَ في حياتي من هو أشدّ على الصوفية منه، استمع له في هذا المقطع يذمهم ويبين ضلالهم واحكم بنفسك.
http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1332


وانظر هنا كيف يحكم على كتاب إحياء علوم الدين، فهل هذا صوفي!
http://sunnahway.net/youtube/watch_video.php?v=626HMOWSBSAR


واستمع هنا لردّه على الخليلي مفتي الإباضية ودفاعه عن عقيدة أهل السنة في مسالة رؤية الله، مدتها 3 ساعات.
http://sunnahway.net/youtube/watch_video.php?v=K7HNAM2ANG4M


واستمع كيف هي غيرته على التوحيد وهجومه على القبوريين والقانونيين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&  v=RWrK5vG2zNM


وانظر هنا كيف أنّه شديد في مسألة العذر بالجهل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&  v=6l9gDgHoUSY


وهنا أيضا موقفه من بعض شركيات الصوفية في الشام
http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1571


يقولون: إنّ الشيخ يحرض على الخروج على الحكام، معاذ الله! بل هو على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في باب السمع والطاعة، إلا أنّه لا يرى القُرب من السلاطين وطرق ابوابهم، وفي ذات الوقت يؤكد بأنّ من دخل عليهم ونصح لهم وقام بواجب الله عليه فهو على خير، استمع لهذا المقطع واحكم بنفسك.
http://sunnahway.net/youtube/watch_video.php?v=8RKNGOGRXOH6


أمّا الرّد إلى السلف ولزوم سبيلهم واتباع طريقهم فهذه أوضح من الشمس في رابعة النهار، بل هي سبب الخلاف بينه وبين بعض العُلماء الذين خرجوا على السلف في الحديث وفي الفقه وغيره.. استمع له هنا يقرر ذلك بوضوح.
http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1572


وهنا أيضا
http://sunnahway.net/youtube/watch_video.php?v=7B85XGRA76DB


وهنا ينتقد مسلك بعض المحدثين المعاصرين الذين خالفوا السلف في الحكم على الأحاديث.
http://sunnahway.net/node/1449


وهنا انظر كيف أنّ الشيخ يتورّع في بعض المسائل المُختلف فيها.


حكم التصوير: http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1615
حكم كشف وجه المرأة: http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1435
حكم نظر النساء إلى الرجال: http://sunnahway.net/node/1382


استمع هنا لموقف الشيخ من أهل الكلام
http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1379
وهنا أيضا
http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1573


وهنا استمع لوجهة نظر الشيخ فيما أثير حوله من كلام
http://sunnahway.net/m/mp3/tahann.wma


وفي الختام أقول إنّ الشيخ ليس بمعصوم كما هو غيره من علماء أهل السنة والجماعة، وأنا والله أختلف معه في بعض الأمور كما أختلف مع غيره، وقد قرأت بعض الردود عليه فوجدت فيها من التكلّفات والتمحّلات والاعتساف ما فطّر كبدي، وبعض الفُضلاء أقطع يقينا بأنّهم لا يعرفونه وإنما سمعوا ممن يثقون بهم فوقعوا فيه.


وإني والله كما أدافع عن الشيخ الطحان أدافع عمّن اختلفوا معه، وقد جَهَرت بذلك عند بعض تلاميذ الشيخ فغضبوا مني، ولما بلغ الشيخ خبري قال لي أحسنت وأثنى على طريقتي، ونسأل الله الإنصاف والقسط مع المسلمين.


وأما ديانة الشيخ وورعه وعبادته فحدث ولا حرج، فهو رجلٌ من أهل الآخرة، وقد تواتر عندي عن بعض من رآه بأنّه ليس من أهل هذا العصر، وهو صاحب قيام طويل وتهجد، ودروسه تكشف شيء من هذا.


وأما مواعظه ورقائقه فلم أسمع لها مثيل عند أحد من المعاصرين، والرجل صاحب حال ويعرف كيف يداوي القلوب، ثبتنا الله وإياه على السنة.

والشيخ بحر لا ساحل له في شتى الفنون، ورغم تضلعه في العلم إلا أنّه لا يُصنف ولا يؤلف احتراما للسف، فهو لا يرى بعد كلامهم كلام، حتى رسالته الدكتوراه لم ينشرها.

وما نشر للشيخ من مكتوب إنما هو تفريغ للدروس، أو مذكرات كتبها لطلاب الجامعة فنشروها.


ختاما، أدعوكم إلى الاستفادة من الشيخ عبر موقعه هذا واطلبوا العلم ودعو ما سواه، فالخلاف لم يسلم منه صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
http://s.sunnahway.net/altahhan/

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

مقطع جديد لشيخنا: اشتراط فهم السلف لاتباع السنّة

----------


## عالي السند

هذه فتوى اللجنة الدائمة في الطحان ... هل رجع عن ما ذكر أم لا الله أعلم
http://www.alifta.net/fatawa/fatawaD...eNo=1&BookID=3

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

حياك الله أخي الكريم عالي السند، ووفقني الله وإياك للحق والصواب.

قد قرأت تلك الفتوى من قبل ووالله الذي لا إله أنني كنت قد كتبت ردا مطولا أبين فيه عدم صحّة ما في تلك التهم الموجهة للشيخ، ولكن كبُر علي أن أستدرك على أولئك المشايخ الأعلام، الذين أدين الله بفضلهم، ولي بحمد الله جهود متواضعة في الذب عنهم ونشر علمهم؛ فمسحت ذلك الرد، وسأكتفي بالتالي:

لو جاءنا شخص وقال لنا إنّ الإمام ابن باز - رحمه الله - يُبيح زواج المتعة.
ثم يأتينا بفتوى الزواج بنية الطلاق، ويقول أنا أقصد مُقتضى هذه الفتوى.
ماذا سيكون موقفنا؟
أمّا أنا فسأصفعه مُخمساً على وجهه.

فيا إخوة التوحيد والسُنّة، والله الذي لا إله إلا هو أنّ ما في تلك التهم ( غير صحيح )، ولا يقول به الشيخ إطلاقا، وأقسم بالذي فطر السماء بلا عمد أنْ لو كان يعتقده لكنتُ أوّل من يهجره ويحذر منه، وبعض ما قيل له أصلٌ صحيح ولكن تم ليّ عنقه وإخراجه بصورة مشوهة غير مقبولة، ولا يظن ظانّ بأنّ ذلك جهلا منّي بحاله، فأنا أعرفه معرفة تامّة، ولي صلة ببعض أبنائه، وقد تحدثت معهم في هذه الأمور، وأكّدوا لي ما أعتقده فيه.

ثم إنّ المشايخ الذين عرضوا تلك التهم على اللجنة، بينهم وبين الشيخ ردود وخلافات علمية، أسأل الله أن يغفر لهم أجمعين، وأن يجمعهم في جنات النعيم على سرر متقابلين.

وفي نفس الوقت يوجد بعض العلماء الأئمة الكرام كالشيخ ابن جبرين - رحمه الله - قد أثنوا على بعض محاضراته ودروسه، وأعرف بعض أساتذة العقيدة في الجامعات من يُثني عليه أيضا، بل هؤلاء أعلَم به وبدروسه ومحاضراته من غيرهم.

فهلُا تثبّتنا وتبيّنّا، وهذا درس في العقيدة بعنوان ( مقدمة التوحيد )، تناول فيه الشيخ معظم أبواب العقيدة، فلنرجع إليه ولنحكم على الشيخ من خلاله.

وكما قلت سابقا: الشيخ غير معصوم، وأنا أول من يختلف معه في بعض الأمور كما أختلف مع غيره، فهو كغيره من العلماء يؤخذ من قوله ويردّ.

وأخيرا أقول بعد معرفة تامّة بحال الشيخ: إنّ الشيخ العلامة الجليل الزاهد العابد عبدالرحيم الطحان، من مفاخر أمّة الإسلام في هذا العصر، وأوصي كلّ طالب علم أن يستفيد من دروسه.

أسأل الله بمنه وكرمه أن يحفظه من بين يديه ومن خلفه، وأن يغفر لنا وله الزلل، وأن يجمع علماء المسلمين على كلمة سواء.

وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ممّا يحضرني أنّ الشيخ العفاني في مقدّمة "رهبان الليل" وصف الشيخ الطحّان بـ "بقيّة السلف" ثم في مقدمة "الجزاء من جنس العمل" اكتفي بالشيخ أو نحو هذا.. [والعهدة على الذاكرة ولا وقت للمراجعة] لا أدري هل عوتب في الوصف الأول أم أنّ الأمر جاء هكذا.. على كل حال الشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان حفظه الله كان من أمانيِّ حياتي وأنا في صدر عمري أن ألتقي به وكنت أتخيّل مجالسه في ذهني.. والقاعدة: كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم..  والصواب من أيّ أحد مقبول .. والغلط على أيّ أحد مردود.... والكِبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس..

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

أخي أشرف، أهلا بك وبمشاركتك.

إنّ لدروس الشيخ عبدالرحيم حلاوة ليس لها مثيل، وإني والله أجد فيها ما يشبع نهمتي.

وسبحان الذي وهبه صورة فيها من الوقار والجمال ما يجعله يدخل قلبك بلا استئذان.

وعنده من التّالّه والإخبات ما يجعلك تخرج من عنده وليس في قلبك شيء من الدنيا.

وكما تفضلت كلّ يؤخذ من قوله ويرد هو وغيره من العلماء.

المُهم عندنا أنّ الشيخ منهجه العام سلفي محض، وعقيدته ومذهبه سُنّي بلا مرية.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

نفع الله بك أخي الكريم، وبالشيخ الجليل عبد الرَّحيم الطَّحَّان - حفظه الله ونفع بعلمه -

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

انا لا اعرف الشيخ إلا الساعة .
لكن ما اردت قوله أن فتوى اللجنة ليس فيها تبديع للشيخ أو تحذير وإنما ذكروا هذا القول إن ثبت عنه فهي أمور مخالفة للشريعة .
فلم يتعرضوا لشخصه فإذا لم تثبت كما ذكر الاخ عبدالله فينتفع من الشيخ والله اعلم.

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

أحسنت ثم أحسنت ثم أحسنت يا أبا العبدين.

وقد قُلتُها لغير واحد، قلت لهم: الفتوى ليست موجهة ابتداءً في الشيخ الطحان، وإنما في أقوال زُعــم نسبتها إلى الشيخ.

ولكن المُشكلة يا أخي أنّه بناء على هذه الفتوى وغيرها مُنع الشيخ حتى من الحج والعمرة.

مع أن الشيخ - حفظه الله - يحب هذه البلاد وأهلها محبة عظيمة، وأبناءه لا يدرسون إلا في جامعات السعودية، وقد قال لي ابنه إنّ الشيخ يقول إنّه لم ير مثل كرم وشهامة ونخوة السعوديين.

ولعله قد قابل أناس طيبين فأخذ عنا انطباعا حسنا، وإلا فالله أعلم بحالنا.

فياليت من يتحرك لرفع الحظر عن الشيخ ليتمكن على الأقل من أداء الحج والعمرة، ولا يخفاكم أن أخبث خلق الله من الروافض والزنادقة وغيرهم يصولون ويجولون في مكة والمدينة، وهذا الشيخ الصالح السلفي ممنوع من ذلك!!

إلى الله المُشتكى.

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

مرّ بي هذا اليوم موقف عظيم في دروس الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحيم الطحان يُبين صدق ونصح هذا العالِم الجليل عبدالرحيم الطحان، وأن ردوده وتعقّباته إنما هي في الله والله حسيبه.رغم تبديع الشيخ الألباني - عفا الله عنه - لشيخنا الطحان، لعدم معرفته به، أو بسبب ما نقل له عنه من صورة مشوّهة؛ دافع الشيخ الطحان عن الألباني عندما ردّ على القائلين بفناء النار، وردّ الطحّان على الشيخ عبدالكريم الحميد الذي ردّ على الألباني وقال بفناء النار.فلله درّه !

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

أخي عبد الله هل وقفت على أشرطة الشيخ في تفسير سورة النبأ التي لم ترفع

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

أخي الكريم عدلان.

تفسير سورة النبأ مرفوع كاملا.

ويوجد جزء منه في موقعه ضمن دروس منوعة بعنوان ( أبدية النار وخلود الكفار فيها ) في قرابة 10 ساعات.

وهناك أشرطة عن الحجاب سترفع قريبا.

ناقش فيها الشيخ مسألة الحجاب، وبحثها بحثا بديعا.

وهناك شرح للتدمرية وبعض المحاضرات في الحديث.

وغيرها إن شاء الله كثير.

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

> أخي الكريم عدلان.
> 
> تفسير سورة النبأ مرفوع كاملا.
> 
> ويوجد جزء منه في موقعه ضمن دروس منوعة بعنوان ( أبدية النار وخلود الكفار فيها ) في قرابة 10 ساعات.


أخي المرفوع في موقعه ناقص وهذا الرابط
http://www.altahaan.com/B.html
فإن كنت تقصد أنها مرفوعة كاملة في غير هذا الموضع فأحلني عليه بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

محاضرة قديمة لشيخي، ينفي فيها بعض الضلالات التي نُسبت إليه زورا.

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

تعريف بمنهج وعقيدة الشيخ العلامة المُحدث د.عبدالرحيم الطحان [بالوثائق الصوتية]

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن العازمي

عليكم بشريط 801 و 802
للالباني رحمه الله

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن العازمي

فقد بين الالباني حاله وزاد عليه ابو مالك رحمه الله .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> والقاعدة: كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم..  والصواب من أيّ أحد مقبول .. والغلط على أيّ أحد مردود.... والكِبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس..


كلام في الصميم. نفع الله بك.

----------

